# 2wd Dually vs. 4x4?



## mlc4163 (Sep 25, 2001)

Have been surfing the past posting but haven't seen this issue addressed directly.
I'm new to the business and I'm trying to weigh buying a used 3/4 or One ton dually from a local Yuppy who bought it for hauling the boat a couple times a month, clean and hopefully just broke in, or buying a new 4x4 for summer lawn maintenance / landscaping and winter for snow removal. I'm in the Cincinnati area which is somewhat hilly. We don't really get that much snow compared to northern states. Anybody been down this road? Any advise for the new kid on the block? Have a sister working for GM so get the "A" plan so to speak and their are some good incentives. But a fair number of Duallies out their for sale too at 1/3 to 1/2 the price.


----------



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

I have done both. I used to use one ton 2 wheel drive dumps and they plow O.K. as long as you have some weight in the bed (I had a spreader in mine)But sometimes having 4x4 really helps,ex.steering in bad weather, hills, ice and deep snow also deter using a 2 wheel drive.I prefer to use a 4x4 because in most applications it plow quicker and you have a bit more security out in a storm a 3 a.m.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

How about a 1 ton Dually 4x4 and get the best of both worlds? Given the choices you gave and the hills you mention, I think you'll be better off with the 4x4T for pushing snow. First time you're pushing down hill and get bogged down and can't get traction to back up, you'll curse ever hearing about two wheel drive.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

I've used my '75 GMC dually 2wd for the past 3 seasons, and have had good luck pushing a plow with it.

BUT - I already had the truck. Since you're looking at buying a truck anyway and plan on using it for snow work - get a 4x4.

Especially since you state that your area is somewhat hilly - I know my limits with my 2wd, and stick to fairly flat lots. As well, I have a healthy winch on the back for a quick "tug" if I get a little too carried away. 

It won't take much snow at all to put you in the position Mick mentioned - spinning your wheels at the wrong end of the hill going "^%$%^$!!!"


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Two wheel drive is ok for open flat parking lots. If you are doing any driveways you are gonna want 4x4. The extra traction is necessary.


----------



## plowguy06 (May 13, 2001)

i would say go with 4x4 but from what ive read on this site, 2wd would work too, considering that most city/state plow trucks are 2 wd but are much bigger trucks than what you are looking to buy


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

One reason the municipal/highway plow trucks can run 2wd (or rear wheel drive, in the case of tandems) is that the bulk of their plowing is done using momentum - not a lot of stop & go or back and forth required when clearing roads & highways. For the same reason, the smaller 2wd trucks are best in bigger lots where their weight & momentum can be used to advantage.

Another thing to consider, mlo4163, is that I don't know how much in the way of mounting hardware is made for 2wd trucks like you're describing. I built my own "everything" for my old '75 - but I also work full time in the welding field.

I still feel that if you are buying a truck anyway, go with 4x4.


----------



## mlc4163 (Sep 25, 2001)

*Thanks for the insight*

Appreciate all the input on this topic.
I thought it may go this way but was hopefull I'd save $20K. Look forward to learning quite a bit from the seasoned vets on this site. Now to decide on the 3/4 or 1 ton. Life is good.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

I'd opt for one ton. If you want to salt, then you can use a v-box. Depends how strict your budget is. Either one should pay for itself quickly.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

As I understand it, you're buying this truck as a work vehicle for year-round use (Lawn maintenance/landscaping and snow removal) so I would say get the 1-ton.

I know - more $$$, and it's always easy to be free with someone else's money  - but as SnoJob67 points out, the extra carrying capacity will be of benefit if you decide to offer salt service later. And, the 1-ton's capacity will serve you well in the summer months for hauling/towing.


----------



## mlc4163 (Sep 25, 2001)

*agreeing on the one ton*

All research is pointing at the one ton.
Have family working for GM so get the employee discount and great rates on finacing these days too. Checking on 1-ton 4x4 with the HD package, diesel and HD Auto trans. Now switching to brand and service center in the area to purchase the plow assembly and hardware.
Thanks to all who reaffirmed my research on the subject.
Mike


----------

